# What should I do in a power outage?



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I have never been through a power outage before, but i might sooner or later. What should I do with my tank and canister filter? power is usually restored within 24 hours. I am going to buy a battery operated air pump and put that in there, but is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

If the power goes out for less than an hour u have nothing to worry about but if Longer and the tank temp drops do small water changes with warmer water also that will help w/ water conditions. Also buy some battery powered air pumps for 02.


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

Once my power went out, and I wrapped my tank up with blankets.
It was very cold outside, and I was worried about the tank water temp dropping quickly.
Just a thought.

-ttldnial


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Basic neccessity is an air pump!!! When Californians had rolling black outs a couple yrs back, main neccessities for me to have were battery air pumps. Heat wasnt a factor for me since I live in an enclosed room with no windows.

But if it is a factor, best thing to used that Ive learned from old skool aqauarists is but wrapping blanket around the tank. Another good alternative is using foam inserts and taped around your tank.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I agree with Rhomzilla the most important is the air-pumps.
But if you are crazy try what a friend from G.A.B. (Greek Aquarustic Board) made in his 340g cichlid tank.....
One of the best tanks, EVER!!!
The white box is a 1350W UPS!!!








And here is a full tank shot:


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

what is a 1350 UPS and why is it so crazy?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

battery powered air pumps will probably be the onlt thing to worry about









keep everything else in mind though


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

UPS = uninterrupted power supply. Its basically a big battery, when your power goes out, it keeps everything going for a few hours or minutes (it depends on how big the UPS is and how much electricty its using, etc.)

I use one on my computers so this way if the power goes out, i can still work. Dont have one on my fish tanks, but that is a good idea


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ezlife said:


> UPS = uninterrupted power supply. Its basically a big battery, when your power goes out, it keeps everything going for a few hours or minutes (it depends on how big the UPS is and how much electricty its using, etc.)
> 
> I use one on my computers so this way if the power goes out, i can still work. Dont have one on my fish tanks, but that is a good idea


 very good idea but alot of owrk but i guess worth it for ur p's


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Start doing manual water movements. As for temp goes, aquarium tank temps doesnt drop dramtically.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

esay first get airline tubing ,cut it to about six feet of line.next put the airline tube into the tank. on the opposite side put in mouth and blow..instant bubbles with no need of spending money.







i know bad joke


----------



## ttldnial (May 14, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> As for temp goes, aquarium tank temps doesnt drop dramtically.


This depends on the volume of your tank, and how fast the temp drops in the room your aquarium is in.

-ttldnial


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

i saw a good site giving tips on what to do during blackouts but i cant find it again.

i remember that it said to use a wisk(i dont know if thats how its spelt. its an eggbeater.) every few hours to get some air into the water and to keep film build up on the water surface. and to not feed as much or at all to keep the nitrates from going up.

but i bought a portable air pump. mainly for transporting fish during long trips. and fishing to keep bait alive longer.

those are cheap so you can buy a few of them. you can also go to radioshack and buy some battery connectors and change the Dcell to those larger batts made for spotlights/lamps.

edit: i just read this tip. you can warm up some water put that in a milk jug or any other container and let it float. for smaller tanks get some of those handwarmers and put that in a plastic bag and float those.

*warm up water through other means than electricty.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I have seen those battery operated thingys for comps, and they aint that expensive. Been thinking bout it, but never remebered to pick one up.


----------

